# i have internet connection but i can't open any website



## patobackup (Oct 4, 2008)

i just got my modem from my internet provider today, and when i tried to open a website i couldn't, on the bottom left corner of ie it said 'website found, waiting for reply...' and it just stayed like that. i talked to technical support and they said i did have a connection but they didn't know why a couldn't open any page, i'd really appreciate it if someone would help me out, right now i'm just using a dial-up connection they gave me as backup

i'm using win xp pro sp2
modem is a motorola netopia 2241n-vgx from iowa telecom
i have it connected directly to my computer no routers
and here is my cmd

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Randy>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=99ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 96ms, Maximum = 99ms, Average = 97ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Randy>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [68.180.206.184] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=51
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=51
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=51
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=115ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 68.180.206.184:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 114ms, Maximum = 116ms, Average = 114ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Randy>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.2] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
RANDOLPH-25308A<00> UNIQUE Registered
RANDOLPH-25308A<20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\Randy>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : randolph-25308a
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : iowatelecom.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : iowatelecom.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-04-4B-09-BE-FA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 04, 2008 12:24:29
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 04, 2008 1:24:29 A
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
#2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-04-4B-09-BE-FB

C:\Documents and Settings\Randy>


----------



## patobackup (Oct 4, 2008)

technical support thought it might be an internal problem


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm betting on a firewall or an IE configuration issue.

Disable ALL firewalls, and reset IE to defaults. Since you didn't specify which version of IE you use, here's the resets for 6 and 7.


[L="http://www.malwarehelp.org/how-to-reset-internet-explorer-6-to.html"]Reset IE6 to Default Settings[/URL]

Reset Internet Explorer 7 Settings


----------



## patobackup (Oct 4, 2008)

i turned off my firewall and reseted my browser and still nothing


----------



## polishpaul (Oct 5, 2008)

This does sound like a firewall issue.

Can you ping your gateway?

Have you checked the modem config? You may be able to log in under 192.168.1.254 in your browser (based on your output) but the most common default IP for routers/modems is 192.168.1.1. There you may find some additional firewall settings.

Paste output for "tracert yahoo.com" as well as "telnet yahoo.com 80"


----------



## patobackup (Oct 4, 2008)

here are my outputs

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Randy>tracert yahoo.com

Tracing route to yahoo.com [68.180.206.184]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.254
2 * * 49 ms knvl-01-gw.dsl.iowatelecom.net [71.7.63.254]
3 51 ms 49 ms 48 ms 69.66.6.21
4 48 ms 48 ms 51 ms core1-ge9-1fp.knvl.iowatelecom.net [69.66.3.54]

5 51 ms 51 ms 52 ms core1-ge-9-2.grnl.iowatelecom.net [69.66.3.42]
6 59 ms 57 ms 56 ms gi0-8.na31.b002329-4.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com [3
8.106.170.73]
7 58 ms 59 ms 56 ms vl3605.ccr01.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com [38.20.36.
177]
8 * * 69 ms te2-2.mpd01.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.25.
81]
9 78 ms 81 ms 79 ms te4-8.mpd01.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.3.1
7]
10 * 79 ms 79 ms vl3491.mpd01.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.6.
94]
11 * 79 ms 79 ms yahoo.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.12.62]
12 121 ms 120 ms 120 ms so-4-0-0.pat2.dnx.yahoo.com [216.115.96.58]
13 * * 120 ms as0.pat1.pao.yahoo.com [216.115.101.128]
14 115 ms 116 ms 117 ms ae2.pat2.pao.yahoo.com [216.115.101.33]
15 115 ms 116 ms 115 ms ae0-p151.msr2.sp1.yahoo.com [216.115.107.75]
16 118 ms 114 ms 114 ms te-8-1.bas-a1.sp1.yahoo.com [209.131.32.17]
17 118 ms 121 ms 119 ms w2.rc.vip.sp1.yahoo.com [68.180.206.184]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Randy>


and nothing happens after y type in telnet yahoo.com 80


----------



## polishpaul (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok, if nothing happens after telnet yahoo.com 80 (or any other domain.com) it means port 80 is being blocked somewhere. This command basically tests to see if you can reach port 80 from your computer. Port 80 is just web browsing so you're essentially saying "hey, can i even browse a page at yahoo.com?"

Given that you've disabled all firewalls and internet security software, please also check your router/modem interface. You can usually do so by browsing to the IP address of your gateway. Depending on your model, the username/passwords are usually admin/admin but you have to check with the manufacturer (instruction manual).

I bet there, your firewall is set to HIGH which will block just about everything. Check there. _Your ISP should be able to help you with that. Also, i would not accept that answer from them - just have them escalate the issue to a 2nd tier or manager to resolve the issue. You're paying for a service you're not receiving..._


----------



## ace5 (Jun 23, 2010)

I see here that you use an open DNS ip address, why are you using that if you have an isp?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The thread is two years old, hopefully it's fixed. :wink:


----------

